# Towing my Teardrop and with electric brakes (Works great)



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I installed the stealth hitch town package my self which is by far the best kit out there and you can’t see it until in use and I have the 2 inch square setup . I then purchased the VW module setup designed for Tiguan and just had it all coded at VW and it worked efficiently. My teardrop is rated 1200 lbs dry but fully loaded probably close to 2000 lbs . Stealth claims tow capacity on Tiguan is 4800 lbs but I’m not willing to try that . The Tiguan pulls it quite well and brake phenomenally well as I also installed a Bluetooth Prodigy brake controller onto my trailer frame and my car, I converted the VW 4 pin to a 7 pin to support the plug-in and everything works so great . Just thought I would share the information with the forums . 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IowaTig (Jan 7, 2019)

That tear drop looks awesome behind your tig, love the roof rack too! I wish I would have done the hidden set up but I had the dealer install a hitch as part of my purchase agreement and they did the Curt setup. My boat weighs 1500lb dry and it pulls it so well, even better I think than our Equinox that has considerably higher tow rating.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Cool rig! What is the make and model of your teardrop? 

Teardrops look like the only size that might fit in my garage.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

99jetta1 said:


> Stealth claims tow capacity on Tiguan is 4800 lbs but I’m not willing to try that .


That can’t be right. I thought towing capacity for ‘18-‘19 Tiguan is around 1500lbs. Did you mean Atlas?


----------



## 99jetta1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you it’s a [email protected] which is made by the Amish in Ohio and the quality is very good . Here is the quote from stealth hitch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Official VW is 1,500 lbs towing, 150 lbs tongue weight.

That said, it shares the platform with Atlas, so presumably some room to breathe. I think there's a thread about that somewhere.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

It's a NA regulation thing. Max towing cap in Europe and Austral-Asia is much higher. I've seen written values of 2500kg or greater. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

rph2004 said:


> It's a NA regulation thing. Max towing cap in Europe and Austral-Asia is much higher. I've seen written values of 2500kg or greater.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Which regulation? Seems odd to limit towing to 1,500 lbs if capable of much more.

I suspect the real reason is impingement on Atlas sales.


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

phlegm said:


> Which regulation? Seems odd to limit towing to 1,500 lbs if capable of much more.
> 
> I suspect the real reason is impingement on Atlas sales.


Just to chime in. The towing limit is apparently because of how the hitch is mounted on the vehicle itself. The ROW and European specs have a higher towing capacity because of the hitch. 

This thread here explored the issue quite a bit.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8794610-2018-4Motion-SE-towing-capacity

And here are ratings from the UK

http://www.towingcapacity.co.uk/car-make-model/volkswagen/volkswagen-tiguan/

Cheers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

DaveEd83 said:


> Just to chime in. The towing limit is apparently because of how the hitch is mounted on the vehicle itself. The ROW and European specs have a higher towing capacity because of the hitch.
> 
> This thread here explored the issue quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Thank you, was looking for that thread. This post in particular explains the very different Euro hitch:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...capacity&p=108389329&viewfull=1#post108389329

However, does that mean the Atlas has the Euro hitch in all cases? A quick glance shows North American-style hitches only for us. (?)


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks like about $650.00 (with coupon) plus shipping.
They currently have a $50 off coupon.
Impressive video and very good reviews for the company located near Atlanta.

https://stealthhitches.com/products...ent?rq=mk_volkswagen~md_tiguan~yr_2019~ly_all


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

phlegm said:


> Thank you, was looking for that thread. This post in particular explains the very different Euro hitch:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...capacity&p=108389329&viewfull=1#post108389329
> 
> However, does that mean the Atlas has the Euro hitch in all cases? A quick glance shows North American-style hitches only for us. (?)


The Atlas is a bit different on that front. Even among the different Atlas trims, they differ in towing capacity depending on whether the hitch was factory installed or not. And the factory installed hitch is only available on the V6 and not the 2.0L

The factory installed one on the Atlas will tow 5000lbs but the OEM from the dealer will only do 2000lbs. The difference is that the factory installed Atlas hitch also comes with modifications to the vehicle, that is, different cooling fans, a bigger alternator and a different grill to allow for more airflow. 
Discussed in greater detail in the Atlas forum here

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8637338-Upgrade-an-SE-to-TOW-5000lbs


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

CanAm RV in London Ontario rigged a Tiguan to tow this Airstream 23FBT.. lol.. :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 02vw_gtimatchred (Aug 11, 2008)

99jetta1 said:


> I installed the stealth hitch town package my self which is by far the best kit out there and you can’t see it until in use and I have the 2 inch square setup . I then purchased the VW module setup designed for Tiguan and just had it all coded at VW and it worked efficiently. My teardrop is rated 1200 lbs dry but fully loaded probably close to 2000 lbs . Stealth claims tow capacity on Tiguan is 4800 lbs but I’m not willing to try that . The Tiguan pulls it quite well and brake phenomenally well as I also installed a Bluetooth Prodigy brake controller onto my trailer frame and my car, I converted the VW 4 pin to a 7 pin to support the plug-in and everything works so great . Just thought I would share the information with the forums .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome how did you convert the vw 4 pin to 7 pin I want todo this


----------



## pastacor (Jun 8, 2015)

02vw_gtimatchred said:


> That’s awesome how did you convert the vw 4 pin to 7 pin I want todo this


There are pre-made adapters. You just have to wire up the other pins.

https://www.etrailer.com/Wiring/Tow-Ready/30717.html


----------



## AtoGTI (Oct 31, 2010)

So does the Stealth Hitch mount more like the OEMs outside the US then? I was looking at the draw tite, but if this is a strong setup (it certainly looks like it is) I'd rather spend the extra money. Just for context, I'm considering an Aliner Scout down the road which pretty much puts it at the little of the tow rating unloaded.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

AtoGTI said:


> So does the Stealth Hitch mount more like the OEMs outside the US then? I was looking at the draw tite, but if this is a strong setup (it certainly looks like it is) I'd rather spend the extra money. Just for context, I'm considering an Aliner Scout down the road which pretty much puts it at the little of the tow rating unloaded.


Doesn’t appear so.. Looks like it mounts using the impact bar bolts which means that when you’re towing all you’re relying on is the strength of the threads on the bolts.... Drawtite at least goes underneath and bolts across so tension is placed on the bolts itself. Similar to how the OEM in Europe mounts. 








If you’re looking for the most durable hitch, it’d be the OEM one from Europe which is rated for 2500kg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtoGTI (Oct 31, 2010)

I just figured with more points of attachment, looks like at least 8 bolts vs 4, plus it would be a pulling action on the bolts instead of a shearing motion. Ultimately I've never heard of a properly installed hitch being pulled off a tow vehicle so I guess my question is kind of moot.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Some helpful info from Stealth Hitches and how towing capacity has been increased by their hitch:

https://stealthhitches.com/pages/how-are-stealth-hitches-different

"How does the Stealth Hitch improve towing capacities? Our latching mechanism provides a tight connection to the vehicle frame. The tight fit gets rid of the forward and backwards jarring motion when starting and stopping the vehicle. This allows our hitch to comply not only with United States Test Standards, but also with the more stringent European Test Standards that carry a higher tow rating.

Will the Stealth Hitch void my vehicle warranty? No. Connecting our hitch will not void any factory warranties. Often, warranties are voided due to hitch systems drawing current from the tail light circuits. Rather than drawing current from the tail light circuits, our hitch is built to acknowledge the active taillight signal and prompted to draw current from the battery. This keeps the trailer activity separate from the vehicle monitoring system to prevent vehicle faults.

Can the Stealth Hitch come loose and release while towing? No. Our hitch utilizes an integrated push lock feature to secure the accessory. When locked, it confirms that the detachable accessory is in place and prevents the handle rotation that is required to release the accessory. "
. 
This gives me greater confidence in towing a slightly heavier rig than the factory 1500lb limit. The A-Liner RVs I'm looking at are in the 1700-2000lb range.


----------



## Stealth_TDI (Nov 12, 2003)

I read an article long ago that said a few things contribute to the higher towing capacities in Europe. Hitch design MAY play a part... maybe. But there's more:

1) Using the UK as an example, they restrict their speed limits for combination vehicles, I think to 62-mph on most highways. If I recall, the penalties for speeding with a trailer in tow are quite steep. As a result, drivers hate getting stuck behind trailers because their drivers are not going to speed. If you watched Top Gear, then you know Jeremy Clarkson HATED being stuck behind a "caravan." It's not that the tow car is incapable of going faster; it's that the driver WON'T go faster because they'll get hosed if they're caught. 

2) Difference in tongue weight practices play a part. In the U.S., we like to preach that 10-15% of the trailer's weight be on the hitch, with 10% being preferred. That's why most U.S. Class 1 hitches are 2000 lbs with a 200-lb tongue, Class 2 is 3500 with 350, Class 3 is 5000 with 500, etc. I could not find VW of UK's hitch capacity for a Tiguan (220 lbs or 100 kg?); so, I'll use the Mk7 GTI, a car I know well, which is 176 lbs (80 kg). Although Class 1 hitches are rated for 200 lbs on the tongue, VW says 176, which means a trailer limit of 1760 lbs if I'm respecting 10% on the hitch... or 1173 lbs at 15%. BUT, the UK practices 5% on the hitch. Doing the math, 176 lbs is exactly 5% of 3520 lbs (1600 kg). Guess what VW of UK rates its GTI to tow with trailer brakes? You guessed it, 1600 kg! *Here's a graphic that shows the details*. I certainly wouldn't tow that much with my GTI, especially at highway speeds. But VW of UK does not seem to think it's harmful to the drivetrain, assuming one stays at 62 mph or less. Maybe I'm full of it, but the coincidences are amazing. I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the UK rates its Tiguan based on something close to the Class 2 hitch ratings, but adjusted for 5% tongue weight. Just make sure to pay attention to their braked vs. unbraked figures. For example, I'm limited to 1500 lbs when towing my unbraked trailers (which is plenty), even though each trailer is rated for 2000 lbs of total weight. 

3) LAWSUITS in the U.S. are out of control. If some buffoon decides to pull a 5000-lb trailer at 90 mph, has a tire failure (let's face it, he didn't check his trailer tires), then crashes, he'll feel compelled to sue the automaker for some reason. Nevermind the fact that he was disregarding the law and any form of sense.  For this, automakers add restrictions to towing to minimize their liability. It has played part in why most Americans think passenger cars should not (or cannot) be used for towing, that and sales marketing for large trucks. 

FWIW, most U.S. states do have separate speed limits for trailers. But most of these limits are not openly posted. California is the only state in which I've ever noticed _consistently_ posted signs for trailer speed limits. Nearly everywhere else, it's on the driver to research and know the limits. This map was accurate when I did my research last year:










I didn't know about these unposted speed limits throughout my 20+ years of towing with my small VW's. For the record, I usually don't exceed 70 mph with my trailer. I MIGHT if it's empty and I'm making a pass. But I keep it sane with a load. I like the Tiguan and would consider one, especially once APR cracks the ECU is starts selling tunes. However, I think I'd prefer an SUV that can tow one of my other VW's, if required. That has me leaning toward an Atlas. But I still like the smaller size of the Tig. I'll weigh my actual needs as time passes.

OP: Nice teardrop!


----------



## lemaygabriel (May 17, 2016)

99jetta1 said:


> I installed the stealth hitch town package my self which is by far the best kit out there and you can’t see it until in use and I have the 2 inch square setup . I then purchased the VW module setup designed for Tiguan and just had it all coded at VW and it worked efficiently. My teardrop is rated 1200 lbs dry but fully loaded probably close to 2000 lbs . Stealth claims tow capacity on Tiguan is 4800 lbs but I’m not willing to try that . The Tiguan pulls it quite well and brake phenomenally well as I also installed a Bluetooth Prodigy brake controller onto my trailer frame and my car, I converted the VW 4 pin to a 7 pin to support the plug-in and everything works so great . Just thought I would share the information with the forums .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How did you converted it to 7 pin ? Did you find the right cable to connect to the OEM trailer module or you installed a wire directly from the battery ?

See this post: Tiguan MQB (2018) - 7 pin trailer connector

Thanks !


----------

